# BigScreamTV 2005: Hollywood Tricks for Halloween with Inexpensive Media



## BigScreamer (Sep 10, 2004)

This year BigScreamTV's makers unveil "X-Treme Haunted House Make Over,"
an easy "how-to boo-it-yourself" show available on DVD that joins its 
already popular, revolutionary "BigScreamTV" DVD series. Although it was
intended for home use, several haunters have grabbed copies and learned a few new
tricks. 
"BigScreamTV" turns any size TV into a Monster Machine. Anyone can create
floating, transparent ghost heads just like at theme parks. (In fact, Six Flags 
over St. Louis used BigScreamTV in 2004!) 
This year also marks the release of "Halloween Scarols," available as 
music videos on DVD or just music on CDs. In addition to twisting several Christmas
Carols into Halloween "Scarols," there are some original hip-hop-happenin'
Halloween hits, including "Count Rapula", which may send the "Monster
Mash" to the grave and can liven up any dead party! These are major crowd-pleasers.
Boys and Ghouls from 2 to 102 will dig these bone tappin’ hits! For haunters, 
these make great line-cue entertainment.

Another major release this year, "Terror Eyes," flew off the shelves at
the Halloween Trade Show in Chicago back in March. The haunters went wild! BigScreamTV
Vols 1-3 have ghoulish heads. Vol 4, Terror Eyes, has three sets of loopable eyes
(either single or in pairs.) The best trick with this DVD is to split the video 
signal to 2 TVs and place them some distance apart creating the illusion of a large
creature. All eyes have an appropriate monstrous vocal track. SEE 'em for yourself
at bigscreamtv.info.

Enough for the eyes, now for the ears: There are 9 different BigScreamCD sound environment CDs to create different atmospheres inside, outside, and around the Haunt. Unlike many other CDs, these categorize effects to locations. Use "Screams" in one location, "Moans and Groans" in another- "Thunderstorm" outside, "Creepy Mansion" inside. 

Visit www.bigscreamtv.info for more information on all of the above along with free
tips and downloads.

For Immediate Release
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info

Mr Boogeyman is out~

http://theboogeymengraveyard.homestead.com/


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

I must admit - I really, really like those eyes. I have a pair of windows in my house that they would look great in.


----------

